# More eye candy!



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Picked up a few Lancero's today also.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

good lord man! Did you leave enough humi room to go to the Outlaw tomorrow?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

WOW! I didn't know Kinky had a Lancero. Sweet pick up!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

woah!! you got the ~HL~ wow !!! thats a rad smoke. fell free to review that bad boy for us , is it spicy/pepper ?


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

looks like you made some room in the humi just in time for todays sweet pick ups. the other lanc's are bad as well.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

A few???? someone needs to learn how to count... NICE HAUL though.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

TravelingJ said:


> good lord man! Did you leave enough humi room to go to the Outlaw tomorrow?


I bought another 150 count.Got a great deal on a Napoleon II.:helloooo:


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Now that one hurt John, hurt real bad!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dam John did you hit the lottery? Those LFD A's have to be 3 hrs of heven!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

John you weren't kidding you needed to make room for your new cigars...:biggrin:


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

That will be some serious smoking.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice pickins again John--Let us know about the Kinky Lanc. I had no idea they made the Lans..


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice stuff John. very nice


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I'm green with envy! Those LFD's look mighty tasty.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice haul John.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

You're outta control brother!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow - now you're just showing off! :lol:
Pretty good week you've had.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Jon you need an intervention :lol:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

You planning on opening your own B&M?...lol


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

tmoney said:


> You planning on opening your own B&M?...lol


i think jon has a collectors obsession !! its awesome aint it :helloooo:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I repeat ; Awesome!! Those "A" looks like a great smoke!! Are they Limetid? Or are they easy to get?


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

redbeard said:


> i think jon has a collectors obsession !! its awesome aint it :helloooo:


Its called CAS my friend, Cigar Aquisition Syndrome, we all have it bad, but some of us like ol JonDot here have it realll bad haha. I've never tried or even seen a lancero before. I'm lovin the idea of the wrapper-fill ratio and neeeeeeeed to try one! Nice pick up Jon! Enjoy!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Great pick up, but really, seek help.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

You are killing me..


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

Holy mother of..... Wow those A's look very good


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice.....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

DAMN! That just ain't right teasin' us like that!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great pick up, now your last post makes more sense.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow
those should be great
and you can enjoy them all night :lol:


----------

